

Considering/using Pivotal Tracker? Get more out of it with these tips - isojon
https://medium.com/@jonatisokon/considering-pivotal-tracker-longtime-user-try-these-tips-5855b05ff72a

======
isojon
If you've got other tips I missed to increase the value you get out of Pivotal
Tracker post and I'll add (& credit you)

